# Black pipe for water



## maverick (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there anything special between the black gas pipe and the grey water pipe?  When installing my new water heater I used a couple three inch fittings of the black pipe for the water cause the HD didnt have the fittings I needed in the grey water pipe. Wasnt sure if the grey pipe had a special interior coating for water or something. 


Thanks!


----------



## pqglen (Mar 29, 2006)

you should use copper all the way to the heater. stainless or brass pipe would be fine too. Black steel ( black pipe ) and Galvinized steel ( grey pipe ) will rust. They are for gas lines not water. It is not the end of the world but it is not a good idea either


----------



## maverick (Mar 29, 2006)

My house was built in the early 30's, and has never been re plummed so the existing cold water line is the grey galvanized through out the whole house. I was just replacing a few pieces of that existing line for fitting purposes.


----------



## Hamlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Black pipe will rust out faster than the galvanized. Use either copper or galvanized. Copper you will find is a bit easier to work on for repair work as well.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Apr 14, 2006)

New houses in Ca. are using plastic pipe known here as "Bowplex". These pipes won't rust and can freeze without popping. I'd be surprised if it wasn.t available in the lower 48.


----------



## Wm_Wofford (May 1, 2013)

Flex pipe the only way to go.  water or gas... just make sure you use the right one... yellow gas ... blue/red water....   use right fittings to... copper/brass water and gas cert fittings for gas.   pipe is cheaper then anything out there and better.... bout 50 cents a foot. fittings will hit your pocket slightly.hope this helps any do it your selfers out there.


----------



## nealtw (May 1, 2013)

Wm_Wofford said:


> Flex pipe the only way to go.  water or gas... just make sure you use the right one... yellow gas ... blue/red water....   use right fittings to... copper/brass water and gas cert fittings for gas.   pipe is cheaper then anything out there and better.... bout 50 cents a foot. fittings will hit your pocket slightly.hope this helps any do it your selfers out there.


 Welcome to the site; Watch the dates on these threads, this one is really old.


----------

